
Why Are Humans Different From All Other Apes? It’s the Cooking. - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/27/books/27garn.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Link to single page version:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/27/books/27garn.html?pagewant...](http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/27/books/27garn.html?pagewanted=all)

Beside, the Economist had this ages ago, and it was submitted to much
discussion.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=490292>

[http://www.economist.com/science/displayStory.cfm?story_id=1...](http://www.economist.com/science/displayStory.cfm?story_id=13139619)

<http://www.edge.org/3rd_culture/wrangham/wrangham_index.html>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=554977>

Having said that, it was submitted so long ago it looks like it's no longer
possible to add comments there, so it may as well be discussed again here.

------
ajju
>>Marriage, or what Mr. Wrangham calls "a primitive protection racket," was a
solution.

I am happily married, and it's a _little_ bit more than a protection racket
for me, but this made me laugh :)

------
arcadeparade
Humans and chimps both taste the same to me.

